# Dynamo Magician



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Amazing

Comments welcome.

TM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I didn't understand it  

Aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

move the wheel on your mouse. I thought it was a screen saver at first, then when I woke up :lol: 
dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Still couldn't get it to work  

Aldra


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

It's just trailers with video edits - isn't it???

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I just got a red whirling paper clip.
Dave p


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

paper clip


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*google*

Google
Ask
Yahoo
Bing

"dynamo Magician"

Thanks for the replies.

TM


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

He's an amazing magician, with a fresh, modern edge to what he does.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*great*

Very clever stuff!

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tv*

He is on Watch now if anyone is interested.

TM


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I just watched him float about 8 foot in the air in front of The christ the redeemer statue in Rio.

The locals were gobsmacked  

Very clever however he does it


----------

